# ECLSTS or CABIN FEVER - LET'S TALK SURVIVABILITY



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

ECLSTS - Wow! This was my first visit to the show and even though I focus on live steam, I found lots to do and even buy. I've never seen so much new stuff in one location. It was a great show. To add icing to the cake, I got in 3 runs during a very busy two days.


On the issue of sustainability, and the news of the fall cancellation from Aristocraft is truly sad, the spring meet will have a tough time next year as the Cabin Fever meet is only a couple weeks after the ECLSTS for 2013. From Michigan, we will be picking one or the other as I don't know how we can do both shows when they are so close together. Maybe the way to go would be Cabin Fever in the spring and ECLSTS in the fall. DON'T DILUTE BOTH BY HAVING THEM 2-3 WEEKS APART.


Has anyone talked to Aristocraft about the Cabin Fever/ECLSTS scheduling problem next spring. I don't know how the vendors can do both when they are so close together.


Strong Cabin Fever and ECLSTS meets would be good for hobbyist and manufacturer alike.


From Michigan, we had a carload and gas alone cost $330 [the cost was shared]. Add food, tolls and lodging, that's nearing $600 for only two days, but some of us are planning a return visit, maybe not a carload, but we are coming back.


For quite a few of us, we do Diamondhead Mississippi too. With the new scheduling, now we can do Diamondhead, MS and Cabin Fever, PA. If an ECLSTS, PA show was in the fall, that would be likely, but not if it is only a couple weeks from Cabin Fever. 


Finally, most of us have to save up to go to these events. If they are too close together, most will go to one or the other.


We need the manufacturers to survive and they need us, sooooooooooo which way should we go?


Will


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will
Two different shows with different customers so not sure that attendance would suffer from the dates being close. I doubt that ECLSTS would move to the fall show only as that has not been a good calendar date (historically weak). As for the purpose of a steam-up I believe both will have good participation.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Will; 

I posted this in another thread as a way of explaining why a spring ECLSTS works better for me: "I kinda hate to see the fall show go, but I was never able to attend it. In my case, I'm 66 and still working. Most likely I'll keep working into my 70s. I only have so much vacation, so the spring show works best for me. I take enough time to allow me to also tend my family's plots in Palmyra, PA, and to sometimes visit the few relatives who are still living. Fall can get busy with other events, like our local NRHS Chapter's Amtrak excursions, which I work on as a car host." 

We each have to do what seems best for ourselves. If the show became fall only, I would probably adjust. But for the past ten years I have gotten very accustomed to the show being a spring show, and I'm pretty sure that I am not alone. 

Actually, way back when these shows were first getting started, Lewis was very discouraged with the attendance at the New Jersey show location. I no longer remember the town, but the hall was pretty hard to find. A large group of folks encouraged Lewis to try York, PA via posting on the Arisot web site. Lewis did so, and was very pleased with the results. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There may be some who will be impacted by the 2 shows close together, but I don't think that there is a lot of cross between vendors. Vendors are the bottom line. I understand Cabin Fever desire to escape the threat a major bad January weather, hence the move to April. I believe ECLSTS is a much narrower focus. Smaller show. I just don't see this as effecting the survivability of ECSLTS. I'm sure that the vendors will weigh in with Harry if it is an issue. 

What if you had both shows same weekend????? Could you attract some of Model Engineering guys to Large Scale trains??? Could be an interesting synergy. 

Tom P


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I would work to get a car load from Michigan if they were both on one weekend. I would leave early to help set up too. Diesel this year was $330 so sharing that between two events would be good, so too would sharing hotel, food and toll expenses. 


This year was my first ECLSTS and it was a very good event. Cabin Fever has always conflicted with Diamondhead, so next year will be the first year where Cabin Fever will be an option. I plan to try that to see what they have.


If everyone says Cabin Fever and ECLSTS attract different audiences, it may be a win for both events. Certainly the fairgrounds could handle them as I've been told different facilities are used.


Good idea!


Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never seen so much new stuff in one location. 
Will, 
As they said - different shows. The only common part is the live steam track participation! None of the vendors at Cabin Fever exhibit at ECLSTS, and vice versa. If you come to cabin fever, be prepared to buy some old tools, or a wood-turning lathe. 

My question would be: is it smart to have a live steam track at both shows next year?


----------

